# Calm this Puppy Down



## Retriever (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All. This is my first post. Hope its not to much of a dumb question.

I have a 6 month Golden Retriever pup named Rosco. He is all puppy. He is hyperactive or at least full of energy. He has chewed on just about everything including baseboard, metal guttering and my sprinkler heads.

I dont want to give him away but he is costing me a lot of money that I just cant throw away fixing things.

Is there any supplements or natural something that I can give him that will mellow Rosco out a bit? I dont want to medicate him.

Not sure if this is the right place for this post so if the mods need to move it its ok, but I sure would like some help and suggestions.

I really enjoy reading this forum. A lot of info in here.

I look forward to spending some time with you all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I'd say Rosco needs some exercise and a crate. If he has a lot of both, do more! They have lots of energy at that age and need to get it out and need to be supervised. Believe me, I learned the hard way.

I hope this helps! Wear that guy out!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Plenty of exercise and training are essential. At 6 months, he is entering his adolescent phase and that is time to double up on training. How many walks per day is he getting right now? How much interactive time is he having with you? When dogs are bored are aren't exercised enough, they look for things to do and can become destructive (chewing, digging, barking, etc.). Also, are you utilizing a crate during the times when you can't keep an eye on him or have to leave him alone for a while? With plenty of training and regular exercise, it will get better. Give it a chance. He is still just a puppy and puppies are a lot of hard work. I promise that it will be all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have a perfectly normal golden puppy. Like Marcy suggested be sure to have a crate for when you don't have time and a leash for when you do have time. I also highly recommend a puppy class. They are fun and work wonders. Keep the faith...hang in there... and I promise things get much better. Keep us posted.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Exercise, management, training and patience!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Exercise, management, training and patience!


Doesn't get any more natural than that!! 

As others have said, based solely on the level of damage you're reporting your puppy seems to have way too much un-channeled energy and unsupervised time. Not even golden retriever puppies come perfect out of the box... it will be the time and dedication you are willing to devote that will give you the wonderful family pet you envisioned when you brought your furry little friend home. Make today the first step in that journey.

I also recommend finding yourself a good training class (one based in positive reinforcement) so that you can better learn how to communicate with and manage your pup under the guidance of someone who has been there and done that. Good luck!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is he an outdoor dog?


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

I was in shock when Charlie was a pup, I had never had a dog chew as much as him :uhoh:
He chewed paper, tissues and books especially, we learned to be super tidy and buying more kongs and bones and toys to stuff food and treats in to occupy him helped a great deal.
More exercise off leash was a great help for tiring him out then he found it easier to settle with a chew toy.
The chewing phase does pass, believe me


----------



## Uncleofgoldie (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a golden once. His name was sunset.
He destroyed just about everything.
I trained him to run on a treadmill and that worked wonders, until I accidently fell asleep for 2 hours while he was running on it.

He would not get on it again. I eventually had to give him away.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

After 20 years of Goldens, there isn't a single piece of wood furniture in my house that doesn't have "Golden Patina" in one way or another. I simply don't worry about it. Then again I'm single, and a cinder block works well as a stereo stand as far as I'm concerned LOL

Try flattened Soda bottles. Drink the soda, flatten the bottle, and put the cap on tight. I think you will be amazed at how much it will detract him from chewing on other things. And they are tough too. Gilmours last a good 2 weeks before needing replacement. Just watch for any tears or holes, and replace as needed. The 16 ounce bottles seem to be the best one's.

And you can't beat the price 

Do not use water bottles, especially those lousy, thin, flimsy bottles like Deer Park uses now. They are just not tough enough. Hell, when I take the cap off the bottle collapses in my hand and half the water comes out. Maybe that's their plan...


----------



## Retriever (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone an update.

Unfortunately Rosco didn't work out - too destructive. The guy at the city pound thought Rosco had a pretty good chance of being adopted.

Just wanted to update everyone. 

I am looking for another GR puppy to welcome into my home.

Keep you posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So if the next one is destructive are you going to dump him also? How long did you have this dog? Was he crated? How much exercise did he get a day? Did you work with a trainer?


----------



## Retriever (Aug 13, 2009)

I had Rosco The Terror for a bit over 8 weeks. Yes Rosco was crated because if he wasn't he would be destroying something.

I doubt that any other puppy can be as destructive as Rosco was, so that shouldn't be an issue. But, yes, if its as destructive, its gone also.

I did not work with a trainer, but used an electric collar (the best 200.00 I ever spent. Whenever Rosco started chewing, destroying etc I would just have to sit there and zap him. No more having to get up and take things away. Made my life way easier).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

speachless.....just speachless.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Then you need to get a fish....


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

DONT GET ANOTHER ONE THEN for crying out loud in the first month of rescuing arnie he had eaten his way trough two doors i had a hole that he could get into the kithchen he had chewed the architrave from round the bedroom door the entire interior of my car yes it cost me money but he would no way be gone he didnt choose to live with me i opted for him to live with me and attiture like yours is really quite sick


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> speachless.....just speachless.....


I'll second that one


----------



## Retriever (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Rosemary,

No need to get excited or to be mean. If you choose to allow a dog to destroy your home and your car, great. I'm different. I believe dogs are here for us and thus if the dog wants a home, it better behave.

I had a rescue GR once about a year ago. The thing was almost exactly opposite of Rosco. He was completely calm, but he was shy and reserved. I hated it and once he started peeing everytime I came near him, that was it, back to the rescue. I told myself then that I would never ever get a rescue dog again. After all, they're homeless for a reason. Why inherit someone else's problems?


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

imo you dont deserve any dog


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol, I have to laugh because I don't believe you are real!!!!:no:

Why not forget the real live living breathing eating and pooping thing and get a stuffed toy instead? Would make your life a whole lot easier...

BTW and did you ever wonder why your submissive rescue peed when you went near her?? I wonder??


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Look, puppies do not come knowing how to behave. You have to teach them!! It's hard work but with time, love and devotion it is so possible. I agree with others - don't get another puppy or dog for that matter. For the dogs sake!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't get this person a fish. This can't be a real pet lover...just someone here to post nasty stuff to piss me off.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree w/ tanyac--this sounds like someone who is just trying to yank some chains. Hard to believe someone w/ this mentality evens looks for help on a forum such as this.

If this is not the case, I think this post needs to be closed and person banned. Sorry, I don't have a huge tolerance for pot stirrers that enjoy throwing something out there just to get a rise out of folks and then sit back and watch the aftermath, laughing all the while. I usually can just avoid the thread and person and move on, but for this one had to post.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

janine said:


> I wouldn't get this person a fish. This can't be a real pet lover...just someone here to post nasty stuff to piss me off.


 I think it's FC with a new cover!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> I agree w/ tanyac--this sounds like someone who is just trying to yank some chains. Hard to believe someone w/ this mentality evens looks for help on a forum such as this.
> 
> If this is not the case, I think this post needs to be closed and person banned. Sorry, I don't have a huge tolerance for pot stirrers that enjoy throwing something out there just to get a rise out of folks and then sit back and watch the aftermath, laughing all the while. I usually can just avoid the thread and person and move on, but for this one had to post.


 me and you both


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, methinks this may be the best pet.



Maggies mom said:


> Then you need to get a fish....


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh no, I still have the mental picture of the dog being left on the treadmill for 2 hours.... don't know whether to laugh or cry!!!!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, Piranhas...!!



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yeah, methinks this may be the best pet.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Yea, Piranhas...!!


 even better oscars even more viscous than a peranha


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds like a troll :uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncleofgoldie said:


> I had a golden once. His name was sunset.
> He destroyed just about everything.
> I trained him to run on a treadmill and that worked wonders, until I accidently fell asleep for 2 hours while he was running on it.
> 
> He would not get on it again. I eventually had to give him away.


{{_gulp_}} I hate that I read that!


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

I think that "retreiver" and "UncleofGoldie" must be the same person...and agreed, it is someone who is just trying to stir up some emotions.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

"Retriever"you defiantly need a trainer for yourself. How to be a better person.Sorry.You don't need to own any animals.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm sick to my stomach reading both of these posters.


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

And BTW...Riley is just 5 months old, and is also a "holy terror" - biting, chewing, eating things....but we LOVE him and wouldn't dream of getting rid of him!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

RileyPuppy said:


> I think that "retreiver" and "UncleofGoldie" must be the same person...and agreed, it is someone who is just trying to stir up some emotions.


I think you are right. Trolling must be the thing on GRF right now. Pretty sad that people get their kicks that way.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

This is just sick someone would act like this! I certainly pray that he is a troll and this man is not getting dog after dog and treating them this way! Appalling!


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, this has got to be a joke..I'm meal really....zapping from a chair because you're too lazy to get up and train your puppy, that YOU decided to get...I mean come on..give me a break!

L.:no:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys, don't feed the trolls. C'mon.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Joe can easily match the IP addresses...



RileyPuppy said:


> I think that "retreiver" and "UncleofGoldie" must be the same person...and agreed, it is someone who is just trying to stir up some emotions.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my their are some sickos out their that just like to wind people up, it seems there have been a few threads like that lately and if that is not what the OP is doing and are for real they are even sicker, IMO


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This isn't the OP's only one...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Of course it's a wind up! I hadn't thought of that before but now you point it out, it's obvious. No genuine person would ask such a question or own up, on a dog loving forum, to such behaviour. I think we should not reply to any such threads again, only adds fuel for their kicks.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone must have a pretty sad and lonely life if they get their jollies from posting crap like this on a forum of dog lovers.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I know that Joe can see if there are multiple accounts coming from the same internet connection. If that's the case here, he can probably ban the relevant accounts and block the IP.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Uncleofgoldie said:


> I had a golden once. His name was sunset.
> He destroyed just about everything.
> I trained him to run on a treadmill and that worked wonders, until I accidently fell asleep for 2 hours while he was running on it.
> 
> He would not get on it again. I eventually had to give him away.





Retriever said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update.
> 
> Unfortunately Rosco didn't work out - too destructive. The guy at the city pound thought Rosco had a pretty good chance of being adopted.
> 
> ...



The two posters I quoted above: please don't own any more pets. ever.


Edit: just read the rest of the thread. hoping its just some loser trolling for his weird amusement.


----------

